# The DEMOCRATIC NATIONAL PARTY is in Absolute CHAOS....Iowa FAILS...Buttigig Steals...Bernie Sails...Warren Accused of Racism !



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

*Looks like their " Witches " Brew is falling flat.......*

*Whoops....Warren Racism..?*








						Women of color bolt Warren’s Nevada campaign in frustration
					

“Complaints, comments, advice, and grievances were met with an earnest shake of the head and progressive buzzwords, but not much else."




					www.politico.com
				




*Bernie is the real leader......!*








						Iowa caucus update: Top Democratic official calls for redo, as Buttigieg, Sanders still in tight race - NewsBreak
					

Democratic presidential hopefuls Pete Buttigieg and Bernie Sanders on Thursday remained in a tight race in Iowa’s presidential caucuses with 97% of precincts reporting, while the Democratic National Committee’s chairman called for a redo given the problems in that state’s closely watched...




					www.newsbreak.com
				




*Buttigieg stealing voters thru App ?.....Hmmmm.*




__





						Buttigieg campaign paid firm that developed voting app blamed for Iowa caucus delays
					

Presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg's campaign contributed money to the technological firm whose voting app contributed to reporting delays in the Iowa caucuses.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




*Calls for DNC Chair Tom Perez to step down.....!!!*








						DNC Chair Tom Perez Faces Calls for Resignation After Iowa Caucus Disaster
					

The DNC has been accused of attempting to allow Michael Bloomberg to buy his way into the 2020 election.




					truthout.org


----------

